# Stanley 220 block plane



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

After getting so much inspiration on the Show Your Restoration thread, i decided to do my old planes. I picked up my stanley 220 and started cleaning it up and i'm not sure my eyes aren't playing tricks on me. It looks like it has really dark blue japanning; at least what is left of it. Did stanley use this color for their 220 at some point? Or was this someone else's pick of color during a previous restoration? Should i repaint it or leave what is left original?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Stanley did indeed use a dark blue paint. I had an old #110 with that blue colour scheme. I also have a "Handyman" block plane from stanley. It even has a BLUE front knob!









Paint job choice is yours. The blue came out after WWII.


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

Added some pictures. The blue really shows up with the flash. Wouldn't have doubted it was blue had i taken pictures before i posted.


----------

